# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Dasmat në Shqipëri

## klaudia

Desha te kisha ca te dhena per dasmat ne shqiperi se sa eshte cmimi  dhe si shkojn. Si punojn  fotografet dhe kameramanet   me cilesi ......kush ka nonje te dhene  te shkruaj .

----------


## dori_85

peshendetje  un punoj kamarjer de e di pak a shum ate qe kerkun ti cemimi i dasmave varjon na nr i  ftesave per 100 ftesa  dasem ekonomike shkon te 3000000 per ekonomike  pastaj dhe me shu per te dal nje dase e mir te ngelesh i kenaqur te 5000000 lek  per te qen brenda per 100 veta

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

Meqe do martohem dhe une(akoma po kerkoj nuse lol) do ishte mire ti dinim keto gjona. Se funja po sna doli hesapi rrim ene keshtu sna kthe njeri mrapsht.

----------


## IL__SANTO

O mileti aman mer se sa erdha nga Shqiperia se u martua 1 shok dhe isha te dasma e atij.Po ju them vetem kaq.Me dridhet mishi kur mendoj se do martohem dhe une se per te be 1 dasem te mire me rreth 250 te ftuar shkon tek 6000 euro shpenzime.Prandaj me mire nusen ne shtepi pa dasem dhe te trashegohen.

----------


## vodafone_1

*IL__SANTO ta mbeshtes mendimin vella*

----------


## Blue_sky

> rreth 250 te ftuar shkon tek 6000 euro shpenzime.


Vetem kaq?Seriozisht?
Dhe une qe mendoja qe nen 10 000 - 15 000 euro s'ke pse ja nis hic.

Flm per infon,just in case  :pa dhembe:

----------


## BRADYKININ

Tani seriozisht....

1) Cilat ambjente (hoteli, restoranti, dhome ballosh) kane reputacion klas per dasma? Dmth. me emra. Jam e interesuar per Tirane, Durres. Sa kohe perpara duhen bere prenotimet?
2) Cilat kompani fotografike rekomandoni? 
3) Catering? Dmth ushqimet i ofron vete ambjenti apo mund dhe ti porositesh nga ndonje vend tjeter?
4) Po stiliste per floket? Ndonje qe mbahet???

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

> Tani seriozisht....


Lol ... thashe se bo shaka po ti e paske seriozisht ene i gjo kishe harru kekun se ka lezet kur e pre jo per gjo. 

Nejse 250 veta me aq sa tha ai miku lart nuk o keq 24 euro/person. Ma merr mendja aq i ka kushtuar banqueti se dasma ka shpenzime te tjera.

----------


## White_Angel

> peshendetje  un punoj kamarjer de e di pak a shum ate qe kerkun ti cemimi i dasmave varjon na nr i  ftesave per 100 ftesa  dasem ekonomike shkon te 3000000 per ekonomike  pastaj dhe me shu per te dal nje dase e mir te ngelesh i kenaqur te 5000000 lek  per te qen brenda per 100 veta





Shqip ju lutem !

Ne ju kam kuptuar nje fjale , ngela pa martuar ose mora gjysmen e lagjes .


 :kryqezohen:

----------


## diikush

ok, merr gjysmen e lagjes (te jesh brenda) pasaj kur te marresh vesh ca flitet, vendos perfundimisht   :perqeshje: 

dhe mos ben vaki te harrosh dhenderrin per prinderit  lol 



Ne fakt me ka marre malli per dasmat qe beheshin qemoti ne Shqiperi, kur ishim femije/adoleshente, kishte shume gallate   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## miko

Fotografet neper dasmat shqiptare mund te themi qe bejne nje pune pak a shume "te pelqyeshme",kurse per kameramanet as qe flitet per dicka te tille...

Fatkeqesisht jane akoma ne nivelin e amatorit duke theksuar qe lejne shume per deshiruar ne marrjen e imazhit,montazh,ngjyra,drita etj etj per te mos thene dobet shume.... :i qetë:  

Nejse mo se ka dhe zanatcinj te mire po sic dihet profesionistet e vertete ne Shqiperi i gjen me kokrra.. :kryqezohen: 

Ps.Per cmimet s'te genjej dot,se jam akoma filiz i njome  :ngerdheshje:  e nuk i kam hyre ktyre halleve po ti pyet pyet se coc do gjesh ndonje kendej rrotull :-) lol

----------


## White_Angel

> Fotografet neper dasmat shqiptare mund te themi qe bejne nje pune pak a shume "te pelqyeshme",kurse per kameramanet as qe flitet per dicka te tille...
> 
> Fatkeqesisht jane akoma ne nivelin e amatorit duke theksuar qe lejne shume per deshiruar ne marrjen e imazhit,montaj,ngjyra,drita etje tj per te mos thene dobet shume.... 
> 
> Nejse mo se ka dhe zanatcinj te mire po sic dihet profesionistet e vertete ne Shqiperi i gjen me kokrra..
> 
> Ps.Per cmimet s'te genjej dot,se jam akoma filiz i njome  e nuk i kam hyre ktyre halleve po ti pyet pyet se coc do gjesh ndonje kendej rrotull :-) lol


Miki fotografite i kam pare edhe une nga dy dasmat qe bene dy shoqet e mia ne Tirane . Ishin te bukura . Kurse persa i perket videove hmmmm , le te themi te gjitha nuset te kopshti botanik i cojne , duan s'duan te shkretat nuse e te mjeret dhender.

Parukjere duhet te te referojne dike qe di shume ( me kane thene per nje Arta qe eshte shume e mire me duket Arta Pulo e kishte emrin). Kurse nja dy vajza qe pashe nuse te bera ne Tirane ci kishin bere kacurrelave ohhhh sic ka qene Olimbia tek teatri ashtu jua kishin bere edhe atyre . Syte phffff te keqen e kinezeve se i kane pak te terhequra . Nuseve ju dhimbte koka nga kapset qe kishin ne koke.


Kurse per orkestren rrofte Moli se eshte duke bere lek te madh 

U trashegofshin kush martohet .

----------


## miko

O Engjell,meqe dolem tek parukerite e tek "rregullimet" e nuses ne pergjithsi.

Te them te drejten per mendimin tim dhe nga ky aspekt jemi dobet shume.Tani nuk flas se jane ne Tirane 2-3 goca qe rregullojne bukur,por ne pergjithesi.Nuk me pelqen makiazhi i rende qe i behet nuses (urrej ne kulm dicka te tille) e format e cuditshme,pa kuptim dhe per mendimin tim,aspak terheqse qe u jipen flokut.Thjesht me pak shije e pa shume ndryshime nje nuse del bukur.

Pastaj vajza po qe veshur me fustanin e bardhe ska nevoje per pispillosje...se ja jep shijen ai fustan (qe do na marri n'qaf)  :pa dhembe:  

Nejse gusto gusto kjo pune....

----------


## BRADYKININ

> O Engjell,meqe dolem tek parukerite e tek "rregullimet" e nuses ne pergjithsi.
> 
> Te them te drejten per mendimin tim dhe nga ky aspekt jemi dobet shume.Tani nuk flas se jane ne Tirane 2-3 goca qe rregullojne bukur,por ne pergjithesi.Nuk me pelqen makiazhi i rende qe i behet nuses (urrej ne kulm dicka te tille) e format e cuditshme,pa kuptim dhe per mendimin tim,aspak terheqse qe u jipen flokut.Thjesht me pak shije e pa shume ndryshime nje nuse del bukur.
> 
> Pastaj vajza po qe veshur me fustanin e bardhe ska nevoje per pispillosje...se ja jep shijen ai fustan (qe do na marri n'qaf)  
> 
> Nejse gusto gusto kjo pune....


Te jap shume te drejte por nuset ashtu kerkojne te lyhen ate dite (eshte tradite qe po iken pak nga pak). Mendoj se ne Tirane ka stiliste qe presin bukur floket dhe t'i rregullojne ne menyre natyrale (me te degjuar e kam).

p.s WhiteAngel,  :pa dhembe:  C'me argetove me ate shkrim....sidomos ate versionin e Kleopatres, e kishe qare fare.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BRADYKININ

> Lol ... thashe se bo shaka po ti e paske seriozisht ene i gjo kishe harru kekun se ka lezet kur e pre jo per gjo. 
> 
> Nejse 250 veta me aq sa tha ai miku lart nuk o keq 24 euro/person. Ma merr mendja aq i ka kushtuar banqueti se dasma ka shpenzime te tjera.


Me gjithe mend e kam! Ajo e meriton...plus qe gjithmone ka dashur ta veshe 1 dite fustanin e bardhe dhe ta beje dasmen ne Shqiperi mgjths jeta/mundesite nuk jane ndonjehere.  :shkelje syri:  Therefore, I will make sure that happens soon, God willing.

Une per vete e kam zgjidhur problemin.  :ngerdheshje:  Nese kam leke per dasem, do t'i harxhoj me tim shoq per udhetim ne ndonje vend te bukur...qe ta kujtojme gjithmone. Por puna eshte se familjet shqiptare duan dasem...e s'mund t'ua mohosh kete gje prinderve, dajave/xhaxhallareve, tezeve/hallave dhe kushove qe mezi presin per 1 dasem. Ose psh. ca familje kane cun/goce te vetme dhe normal qe e duan 1 gezim ne familje.

Nejse, deri atehere ka kohe. Did you find your wife?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## White_Angel

Epo kot s'kane thene "Dy martohen ,200 terbohen "

Ja edhe neve na hypi sikleti i dasmave .



 :kryqezohen:

----------


## baby^girl

Ja hodha hallit qe thoni ju. Se vras me mendjen sa shume kushton nje dasem ne shqipri se e kam gjetur nje sponsor -->* "Vagabondo_Nyc".* Do ma paguaj dasmen edhe do me nderoj me ardhjen e tij bashk me *14 valltare* me te mire te paguara kastile per te ber haeng :ngerdheshje:  
E pershendes sponsorin tim me kete keng  :shkelje syri: 

" eja o shoku yn 
   te kemi pritur
   ti paske qen mik
   se kemi ditur"   :ngerdheshje:   thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuu --> akoma ne kerkim te burrrrrrit.

----------


## ridy85

Iiiii aman se e dini sa kam qe nuk shkoj ne dasem????? Me hypi qejf per dasem tani. Aman se ne dasmat shqiptare behet me verte gallate. Ishalla me martohet kushuriri se shpejti se du dasem un. I thash...mjaft ndejte 5 vjet i fejuar, tani martoje. 

E kush kerce naploni....e nusja me gjith dhondrin.....opaaaaaaaa

----------


## GrifshA_

Ne vere kur isha me pushime, poshte ke nje lokal po behej nje dasem qe thoni juve (qe nuk thate gje :P) dhe nuk kishin me shume se 100 veta te ftuar. Tani varet sa fton njerezia. dhe mesa kam vene re une, njerezit e ngushtojne icik rrethin e njerezve qe ftojne. Ekonomi tregu hesapi...ftojne vetem ata qe kane pare... dhe dalin me fitim :d

Bradykinin persa i perket lokaleve me emer per te organizuar dasma, apo njerez qe rregullojne, mua me duket icik shume subjektive. Se te them te drejten kam pare disa nuse qe i kishte rregulluar ndonje me "emer", dhe o neeeeneeee o neeeneeee... lum camt, qe shesin tualete se kane xhiro te madhe, se ajo parukjerja me gjithe ate make up qe shpenzonte per nje nuse, keq e kishte punen.:-D Mesiguri parukierja duhet te kete ndonje kontrate me ta, qe e kishte bere ate gocen e shkrete, si shtriga e perrallave.
 Floku...si fole zogjsh :-D syte....ca sysh, syte kishin humbur dhe vetem rimel e puder dallohej....buzet njehere mua ma heqin trurin, kur ia lyejne dhe i bejne ndonje kontur perreth...pupuupupupuupupu. Duan te vene ne prove dhendrin me duket, se po nuk ia dha duart ate nate per pamje, nuk ja jep me.  :ngerdheshje: 

Nderkohe qe per ushqime mesa di une, normalisht duhet te marresh te vendit ke ke bere prenotimin. Por mund dhe te hysh mik...shqiperi hesapi. ;-)

Fotografe mesa di une nuk ekzistojne ende kompanite. per mua personalisht, merr ndonje qe ka pas punuar (si kamareman them) ne tv shqiptar, sepse ata jane te sigurt qe dine te punojne me kameren.  :shkelje syri: 

Dhe amani me keto tema dasmash, se na futet friken.  :kryqezohen:

----------


## romeoOOO

Ui ca teme lezetshme!  :ngerdheshje: 


Ne fillim po pergjigjem per temen: Per kameramane eshte shume veshtire me gjet nai nji te hajrit. Mos guxo te maresh ndonje te fisit se ja beri ..... ne te punes, se ka per te nxjerre me shume robt qe njeh se sa ciftin ose te tjeret. Me mire te maresh dike qe ka nje fare eksperience ne kte fushe, qe te ket punuar dhe jo te beje praktike ke dasma jote.

Per sallat eshte pak veshtire ne fakt me aq sa di un, ne perjashtim te disa hotele prestigjoze qe kane salla te medha dhe komode, lokalet ne pergjithsi sjan gjo.

Per ato trukot lol se kom haberin fare.

Per cmimet ka te beje shume se ku vendos ta besh dasmen. Nese sic thashe me siper vendos ta besh ne ndonje hotel cilesor, atehere do te shpenzosh me shume se sa ta besh ne ndonje lokal te thjeshte. Per mendimin tim, me mire te shpenzosh pak me shume dhe te dali dasma e mire se sa te kursesh dhe te mos bohet qefi. Fundja "nje here martohet njeriu!  :ngerdheshje:  (te pakten kshu duhet te jete)



Ah cme kujtut dasmat, amon mer po u martu nai nji te na ftoi!  :ngerdheshje:

----------

